# Kaufberatung für einen guten/Günstigen Gaming PC



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

*Kaufberatung für einen guten/Günstigen Gaming PC*

Hallo Community,

da ich nicht sehr belehrt bin in Sachen Gaming Pc`s, hoffe ich, das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
Ich suche einen Leistungsfähigen aber auch Günstigen Gaming Pc. Zwischen 600€- höchstens 1000€.
Wir wäre es lieber wenn der Preis niedrig gehalten wird. Ich hörte das man für 600 schon einen guten und zukunftssicheren PC holen kann.

Also....
sollte ich mir selbst einen PC zusammen bauen lassen?(Wenn ja, welche Teile würdet ihr mit Empfehlen?)
oder
sollte ich einen fertigen Gaming PC kaufen in dem schon alles eingebaut ist.?(Wenn ja, habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge?Links?)


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...Dies soll auch mein erster Gaming Pc werden da ich bis jetzt immer mit Laptops oder Komplett PC`s gearbeitet und gespielt hab.

Mfg


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2011)

Also ich würde dir nen Intel i5 2400K empfehlen, ohne K ist halt schlechter zu übertakten.brauchst du aber bei 3,1 Ghz glaub eh net.. 

Dann ein ASUS Board, Wenn du viel Geld hast kannst du auch ein EVGA kaufen. ASROCK würde ich nicht kaufen... 

Hmm RAM Speicher da würde ich zu nem Corsair oder Kingston kaufen KEINEN G.Skill 

Grafikkarte hab ich ne GTX460 aber es gibt schnellere wie eine GTX 580 oder so. 

Aber mit der Config solltest du eigentlich gut spielen können. 

Herbboy  ist der Hardware Guru hier, der hat bestimmt noch nen paar Tips


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Herbboy  ist der Hardware Guru hier, der hat bestimmt noch nen paar Tips


 
normal antwortet der auch immer als erstes, is wohl grad auf Klo


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ein Freund von mir hat mir folgende Teile Empfohlen:

Intelcore: Intel® Core™ i7-2600K Prozessor Boxed 4x 3400 MHz Quad Core Sockel Intel® 1155 95 W im Conrad Online Shop

Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX570 SuperClocked 1280 MB GDDR5-RAM PCIe x16 2x DVI, HDMI im Conrad Online Shop

Festplatte:Western Digital Festplatte WD7500AALX 750 GB 3.5 " SATA-III (600 MB/s) 7200 U/min 32 MB 8.9 ms im Conrad Online Shop

Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V Mainboard Sockel Intel® 1155 Chipsatz Intel® Z68 im Conrad Online Shop

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E8 600W PC-Netzteil im Conrad Online Shop

Jedoch erscheint es mir etwas Teuer. Besonders die Grafikkarte...


OK, warte dann auf den Profi Herbboy 

Vielen Dank 
MFG


----------



## chbdiablo (3. September 2011)

Anstatt den i7-2600k würde ich dir einen 2500k empfehlen. Der ist fast genau so schnell aber deutlich günstiger. Core™ i5-2500K
Die Grafikkarte ist wirklich teuer, ist dafür aber auch sehr gut. Hier ist es ähnlich, es gibt günstigere Karten, die schwächer sind, aber der Aufpreis zu einer GTX 570 ist im Vergleich zur Mehrleistung schon happig.
Möglich wäre z.B. eine GTX 560Ti N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
Das Mainboard ist nicht schlecht, hier könntest du aber noch sparen - wenn du willst. Was du für Features vom Mainboard willst musst du mal sagen oder selber ein bisschen rumschauen.
Beim Netzteil könntest du auch das nehmen: S12II-620 620 Watt mit 620W oder wahrscheinlich würde auch das mit 520W reichen: M12II-520 520 Watt

Der weise Herbboy wird bestimmt seinen Senf dazugeben, sobald er wieder wach ist. Im Alter braucht man einfach seinen Schlaf


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Möglich wäre z.B. eine GTX 560Ti N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC


 
Dieselbe hab ich übrigens auch vor kurzem in meinem neuen Rechner erhalten, und gegenwärtig bringt die gar nichts ins Schwitzen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. September 2011)

mein vorschlag: xxxsaladinxxx | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
kostet ~750€ aber ist nicht zum "einfachen" übertakten gedacht, wenn du einfach übertakten willst musst du nochmal 50-75€ drauflegen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2011)

Willst Du denn bei conrad bestellen? Ich weiß nicht, ob die nicht zu teuer sind.

Aber grob stimme ich zu:

Intel i5-2500k
ggf. nen CPu-Kühler für 20-30€ wie den SctyheKatana3 oder (für OC besser) den Mugen
Mainboard mit P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz, muss keines über 100€
2x4GB RAM (4 würden reichen,aber RAM ist grad Spottbillig)
HDD eine Samsung F3 (Achtung: keine eco nehmen) oder WD Blue, je nach Wunsch 500 oder 1000GB
Graka eine GTX 560 Ti (Achtung: es gibt auch ne GTX 560 ohne Ti, die ist deutlich langsamer!)
gehäuse je nach Geschmack ab ca 30€
Netzteil Markennetzteil mit 500W oder mehr (für die Zukunft)


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

Also ich würde schon bei hardwareversand.de bestellen wenns möglich ist....

wärs vielleicht möglich das du mir die links für die teile geben könntest?Weil irgendwie hat jedes teil immer verschiedene marken und irgendwie soll auch die leistung verschieden sein..?hab angst das falsche zu bestellen....

wäre es denn gut jedes teil einzeln zu kaufen oder sich das im internet zusammen stellen zu lassen(wie bei mifcom.de z.b)
oder sollte ich e szu einem laden bringen und es zusammen bauen lassen, da ich nur wenig ahnung davon habe was wo in welchen stecker muss.....


Mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. September 2011)

so mal die zusammenstellung von herb "ausformuliert"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alternativ für den kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 Art-Nr.: HV30SC66DE


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

super danke sehr....wusste garnicht das die das auch zusammen bauen....


wenn die das jetzt so alles zusammen bauen würden, kommen denn die verschiedenen teile mit einander klar?sprich, ist es alles miteinander abgestimmt?dumme frage, ja , aber hab halt nicht die ahnung davon....

wofür wäre denn eine mugen besser?
Sind das denn alle teile die ich benötige?was ist mit soundkarte usw....?Muss ich mir Windows 7 usw selbst besogen?


mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. September 2011)

jep ist alles aufeinander abgestimmt, sollten sich trotzdem bei dir problme ergeben kannst du dich hier wieder melden.
der mugen wäre besser wenn du übertakten willst, da er die hitze der cpu besser abführt.
jep das sind alle teile, soundkarte ist im mainboard integriert, wenn du extra eine willst die fangen ab 30€ an.
Win 7 musst du dir noch besorgen, hab nicht gesehen das du das nicht hast, dann musst du halt noch 75€ für Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Art-Nr.: HV33W7H6DE dazurechnen. das installierst du aber selber und lässt das nicht machen, das schaffst du  und sparst geld.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

Und was könnten das für Probleme sein?Hab schon böse Erfahrungen gemacht.....

Sollte ich mir Windows 7 besorgen oder mein altes Vista nutzen?Was ist besser für ein Gaming PC?

Mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. September 2011)

z.b. das die grafikkarte defekt ist und kein bild ausgibt lauter solche sachen aber damit will ich dich nicht beunruhigen, der pc wird von HWV zuvor getestet. jep win7 ist sinnvoll, win vista läuft einfach nicht gut genug bei den meisten um es zu empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2011)

Du kannst nat+ülich erstmal vista behalten, aber win7 ist halt schon was besser und "entschlackter" - bei nem Neukauf würde man natürlich sowieso win7 nehmen.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

hmm ok...Also der Preis liegt jetzt bei 689....Wäre es ratsam den PC bei hardwareversant über Raten zu holen oder direkt zu bezahlen?

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2011)

Naja, das musst Du selber wissen. Hängt halt davon ab, wieviel Du aktuell parat hast und wie viel Du ggf. ins Minus kommen würdest, und wie lange. Und ob hardwareversand überhaupt eine Finanzierung absegnet, kann sein, dass man dafür ein geregeltes Einkommen nachweisen muss. Hast Du eines?


Kleine Rechnung: 700€ bei 10% finanzierung sind am Ende 770€, ca. 64€ pro Monat.

Wenn Du jetzt aber einfach zB 300€ direkt zahlen kannst und Dein Konto um 400€ überziehst, dann jeden Monat 50€ ausgleichst, würde es selbst bei 20% Dispo-Zins so aussehen:

Monat 1: -400€ => Zinsen c.a (0,2 * 400) / 12 = 6,67€
Monat 2: -350€ => Zinsen ca.5,80€
Monat 3: -300€ => ca 5€
Monat 4: -250€ => ca. 4,15€
Monat 5: -200€ => ca. 3,33€
Monat 6: -150€ => ca. 2,50€
Monat 7: -100€ => ca 1,67€
Monat 8: -50€ => ca. 0,85€

Zusammen 30€. Also weniger als die Hälfte einer Finanzierung. Und wenn der Dispozins geringer ist (20% sind schon extrem hoch gegriffen) sind es natürlich noch weniger.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

Blick da nicht so ganz durch mit den Zinsen....

Also muss man unbedingt 12 Monate jeweils einen bestimmten Betrag zahlen?
Ich würde es so machen das ich in 2 Monaten schon alles abbezahlen würde. Also Bei 700...., 500 im ersten und 200 im zweiten Monat....Wäre das möglich oder gibt es dort bestimmte Vorgaben...Also das man min. 12 Monate durchzahlen muss..

Einkommen habe ich ein gutes....Ich denke mit der Zulassung wäre das kein Problem...Und ins - Minus würde ich auch nicht kommen....
Der Zinssatz liegt glaube ich bei 10% bei HWV....Wäre das am ende viel was ich noch draufzahlen müsste?

Mfg


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. September 2011)

geht mich natürlich nicht viel an, aber ich halte gar nichts von Ratenzahlung. Erstens macht es die Geschichte teurer, zweitens kann immer mal was unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommen. Ich hab für meine 900€ einen Teil vom Konto genommen, den Rest vom Sparbuch und die Sache in einem Rutsch bezahlt. Hätte ich kein Sparbuch, würde ich mir das Geld halt von der Family ausleihen und denen das dann in Raten zurückzahlen - da würden dann die Zinsen wegfallen und man hat den Zwang nicht so.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (3. September 2011)

hmm ist Hardwareversand.de eigendlich vertrauenswürdig im Bezug auf Raten?Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht?
Also nicht das ich ne Rechnung von über 1000 Euro am Ende hab weil die Kuden übers Tisch ziehen....

Hab zwar schon mal bei denen gekauft und beim Kauf hab ich auch gute Erfahrung gemacht aber Raten sind schon was anderes....

Noch einige Fragen...Ich habe noch an meinen älteren PC ein DVD Laufwerk...ich konnte den doch dort abmontieren und ihn an den neuen Rechner anschließen oder?Anstatt mir jetzt für 25 den neuen zukaufen...
Und...
Sind die " 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9" die o.g genannt wurden auch gut?Muss man nicht dort auf die Marke oder sowas achten?

Mfg


----------



## LordAragorn (4. September 2011)

Wenn Du ohnehin einmal 500 und dann 200 bezahlen würdest... wie wäre es, wenn Du bis 1. Oktober wartest. Manche Teile bekommst Du vielleicht bis dahin günstiger, so dass Du nochmal 20 - 30 Euro sparst - und Du kannst auf einen Rutsch bezahlen ohne irgendwelches Ratengedöns hängen zu haben. Würde da Lou total Recht geben.

P.S.
Ich würde den 2500K, wenn Du übertakten willst, den 2400 wenn Du das nicht möchtest nehmen.
Wenn Du übertakten willst, nimm den 2500k boxed, ohne einen Mugen/Macho-Sonstwie Extrakühler zu nehmen:
[Gesunder Menschenverstand an] 

a) gleich wirst Du ohnehin nicht übertakten müssen
b) einen separaten Kühler baut Dir z.B. Hardwareversand nicht ein, weil er beim Transport abreißen könnte, d.h. Du musst selbst ran und könntest (auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem gering ist) Dein neues System beim Anbauen durch irgendwelche unvorhergesehenen Kurzschlüsse etc. immer noch schrotten
c) Selbst wenn das nicht passiert, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn Du überakten möchtest (2 Jahre), ein neuerer Kühler mit wesentlich besserer Kühlleistung für weniger Geld zur Verfügung steht. Den kannst Du dann immer noch nachrüsten. Und wenn Du dann doch (vgl. b) ) ein 2 Jahre altes System durch unglücklichsten Zufall schrottest, ist es 2 Jahre und nicht 2 Stunden alt
d) auch wenn das nichts mit Kühler zu tun hat: Beherzige den Rat mit der 560 Ti, statt den 570 zu nehmen. Die 100 Euro mehr reißen es nicht: Wo die 560 Ti in die Knie geht (minimaler FPS-Bereich bei Ultra-Detail-Games), da bringt die 570 vllt. 20 % mehr; das sind bei 26 FPS der 560 TI aber eben auch nur 5 FPS mehr... ABER, wenn Du jetzt ne 560 Ti nimmst und gut nutzt und Dir die 100 Euro auf die Seite legst, dann kriegst Du, wenn die 560 Ti wirklich bei normalen Anforderungen langsam nachgibt für die 100 Euro + ca. 50 Euro sicher eine Karte, die wieder doppelt so viel mehr bringt wie die 560 Ti... Du verstehst, denke ich, was ich meine 
[/Gesunder Menschenverstand aus] <-- ist ja auch echt unschön anstrengend.


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. September 2011)

naja einen extra kühler würde ich schon nehmen, die boxed kühler sind doch sehr laut, Scythe Katana 3 wäre das ideale wenn man nicht übertaktet.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2011)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> hmm ist Hardwareversand.de eigendlich vertrauenswürdig im Bezug auf Raten?Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht?
> Also nicht das ich ne Rechnung von über 1000 Euro am Ende hab weil die Kuden übers Tisch ziehen....


 Habe bei Hardwareversand zwar erst einmal was bestellt, aber Service, Lieferung und der Zusammenbau des Rechners sowie Preis Leistungsverhältnis war hervorragend.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (5. September 2011)

ok.........

wie steht es eigentlich mit dem - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7


Ist der gut? Könnte ich den anstatt den  -  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt , nehmen?
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Gerät?

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Das BQuiet wäre auch o.k, kannst Du nehmen,


Wegen der Ratenzahlung: das macht eine große Bank für hardwareversand, d.h. an sich vermittelt der Shop nur einen Kleinkredit an Dich. Und bei solche Ratenzahlungen kann man nicht nur die Zahlung auf 2-3 Raten machen, sondern das sind idR mindestens 12 Monate, denn wegen nem 3Monats-Vertrag machen die sich nicht die ganze Mühe. und wie ich ja vorgerechnet habe, wäre ein Kontoüberziehen selbst dann billiger, wenn du das über 7-8 Monate nur langsam ausgleichst. Wenn Du es sowieso nach 2-3 Monaten ausgeglichen hast, wäre das in jedem Falle deutlich billiger als ein Ratenvertrag über 12 Monate. Du musst halt nur schauen, ob Dein Konto überhaupt einen Disporahmen hat, und ob man das Konto überziehen "darf".


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (5. September 2011)

Danke an alle......Habe mich dazu  entschlossen nicht auf Raten zu kaufen sondern bis zum nächsten Monat zu warten.

Melde mich nochmal am ende des Monats im Thread, falls ihr noch irgendwelche Änderungstipps habt, bezüglich der Zusammenstellung des Rechners.


Mfg


----------



## MICHI123 (5. September 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> b) einen separaten Kühler baut Dir z.B. Hardwareversand nicht ein, weil er beim Transport abreißen könnte, d.h. Du musst selbst ran und könntest (auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem gering ist) Dein neues System beim Anbauen durch irgendwelche unvorhergesehenen Kurzschlüsse etc. immer noch schrotten


 Hm, bei mir haben die das aber gemacht. Aber das ist auch schon bald 2 Jahre her, vlt. hat sich das geändert.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

kommt auf die größe des kühlers an, ein mugen z.b. wird nicht montiert wohingegen der boxed kühler montiert wird.


----------



## Zocker14xD (7. September 2011)

Hi xxxsaladinxxx, 

ich habe ein gutes angebot für dich: agando de ist nämlich günstiger als hardwareversand.de (falls du deine meinung noch ändern willst)
hier der link: AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 9550x4 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 2500i5 Gamers Ed. 104460

Mein konfigurationsvorschlag für dich:

Gehäuse: so lassen wenns ums geld geht
netzteil: bequiet! 450 watt 80+
Mainboard : so lassen wenn du nicht übertakten willst, sonst Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2
prozessor: i5 2500(k) mit k wenn du übertakten willst
cooler: sythe katana 3
ram: 4gb 1333
grafikkarte: amd hd 6870 oder gtx 560 ti
festplatte; 1000gb sata 2
Laufwerk: passt so
Betriebssystem: wenn du willst win7 home premium 64bit

Preise mit von mir empfohlener konfiguration:

Preis ohne betriebssystem: 568 bis 668 euro je nach dem welche von den beiden grakas und welches mainboard du wählst
Preis mit betriebssystem(win7): 90 euro mehr also 658 bis 758 euro

vom preis ideal für dich oder?

außerdem ist der service unschlagbar: der pc is in ca 5 tagen da, du hast 3 jahre garantie und agando macht einen 24h dauertest

2 kumpel von mir haben da einen gamingpc bestellt vor einem jahrund die rennen immer noch wie die sau

Gruß, zocker


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (17. September 2011)

Danke  Zocker14 für deine ausführliche beratung!

Gibt es eine gute/bessere/o. gleich starke alternative zu dem "Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt"?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt

Also von der Leistung her nicht schwächer, sondern gleich oder vill. besser....


Mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. September 2011)

da wäre z.b. das 
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 für 6€ weniger
oder ein Cougar Power X 550W für 8€ mehr
oder ein Super-Flower SF550P14XE für 2€ mehr
oder die königsklasse: Seasonic X-560 kostet aber in etwa das doppelte und ist bei hwv nicht zu haben..


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (17. September 2011)

Welches von denen wäre denn qualitativ am besten?also ich will kein Netzteil was von vorrerein schlecht bewertet ist und nach 1 Jahr kaputt geht... MfG


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. September 2011)

Das Seasonic und zwar mit abstand.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (17. September 2011)

kannst du mit vielleicht erklären was der unterschied ist?Die hohe Watt Zahl?

andere frage: wie lange dauert denn die zustellung zum Kunden, wenn man sich einen pc zusammen bauen lässt bei hardwareversandt?

irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht?


Mfg


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. September 2011)

Seasonic steckt in vielen netzteil herstellern drin, z.b. corsair lässt von Seasonic fertigen und klebt nur die aufkleber drauf. das X-560 ist außerdem semipassiv, das heißt bis zu 20% auslastung läuft der lüfter gar nicht an, die hohe wattzahl auf der(single) 12V rail spricht für sich. nebenbei hat seasonic den ruf als einer der besten netzteil hersteller für den consumer markt, früher nur OEM.
habe die 660W version verbaut, ist unhöhrbar und das vollmodulare kabelmanagement hats leicht gemacht das teil einzubauen, kann seasonic nur empfehlen


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> andere frage: wie lange dauert denn die zustellung zum Kunden, wenn man sich einen pc zusammen bauen lässt bei hardwareversandt?
> 
> irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht?


 Du musst natürlich erstmal das Geld überweisen. Sobald das da ist, wird Dir das am Vormittag per Mail bestätigt, und bauen die dann den PC, und idR wird der an dem Tag dann auch fertig, vlt auch mal erst nen Tag drauf. MIt Pech kann es länger dauern, denn die Artikel werden nicht reserviert, nur weil Du bestellt hast - dh wenn Du zB Dienstag bestellst und MIttwoch überweist und das Geld dann Donnerstag bei denen ist, kann es passieren, dass vlt zB am Mittwochn einer der Artikel ausverkauft wurde, also nicht mehr auf Lager ist. Ddann müssen die natürlich warten, bis der Artikel wieder auf Lager ist, bevor die den PC zusammenbauen können.

Ich überweise immer online von meinem Sparkassenkonto auf das Sparkassenkonto von Hardwareversand (die haben auch noch eines ich glaub von der POstbank) - bisher wurde der Geldempfang da immer schon am Tag nach der Überweisung bestätigt und die Ware dann an dem Tag der Bestätigung abends abgeschickt.

Wenn Du per Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme bezahlst, müssen die natürlich nicht erst aufs Geld warten.


----------



## Geezinho (19. September 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

nun habe auch ich mich mal registriert, da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen "gaming" PC bin....
Es ist hier ja die Seite "Agando" gefallen. Dort habe ich nen bisl rumgeklickt und bin auf folgenden PC gestoßen:

AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 1055x6 Gamers Edition AGANDO fuego 2650i7 Gamers Ed. 104463

Nun meine Frage: Ist dieser PC so wie er zusammengestellt wurde (unverändert) für Spiele wie z.B. BF3 auf Ultra geeignet? Bzw. ein solches Spiel als Maßstab.

Ein Kollege der sich recht gut damit auskennt sagt "JA", was mich aber stutzig macht sind die "Game Check" Tests dort! Dort steht der Balken bei Spielen wo ich mich schon sehr wunder nicht auf "4/4 grün" und das macht mir ein bischen Sorgen. (Ich weiß hört sich blöd an)

Andere Frage an die Propheten: Wie lange hätte ich denn, wenn DIESER Battlefield 3 auf Ultra schaffen sollte, ruhe in Sachen Hardware? Sprich wie lange kann ich Spiele auf der höchsten Grafik spielen, denn es wäre mir lieb hier nächstes Jahr nicht schreiben zu müssen  

Und: Was würdet ihr noch an dem PC verändern, ohne das er preislich abweicht?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Geezinho


----------



## Geezinho (19. September 2011)

Na super, erster Post nen doppel Post, sry -.-


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Ich würd da rein gar nix verändern, eher sogar nur einen 2500k reinnehmen, was aber bei dem PC wohl nicht geht. Ne bessere CPU als den 2500k gibt es derzeit eh nicht, außer 2-3 absoluten HighEnd-CPus für Sockel 1366, die aber über 700€ kosten und auch nur ein BISSchen beser sind. Eine bessere Graka kostet auch viel zu viel Aufpreis. 130-150€ und nur 15% mehr Leistung... das wäre Mumpitz. Da würd ich viel eher halt etwas früher dann aufrüsten.

Und mach Dich nicht verrückt wegen "ultra"-Details und so einem Quatsch - viele Entwickler grad bei Shootern wollen nur zeigen, was möglich ist, und legen einen Detailmodus mit im Spiel bei, den selbst ein 2000€-PC nicht ruckelfrei schaffen würde. So einen Modus hätte man früher einfach weggelassen, damit die SPieler sich nicht verrückt machen... Sieh das als Grafik-Demo an, bei der man auf Standbildern dann noch in Ruhe kleine Unterschiede zum normalen "hohe Details"-Modus suchen kann, und vergiss das dann einfach. 16x AA  und 20x AF und so nen Kram braucht keine Sau, das merkst Du beim SPielen eh nicht


----------



## Geezinho (19. September 2011)

Danke für deinen Post Herbboy 

Also kann ich diesen PC ruhigen Gewissens kaufen um so für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gerüstet zu sein? (ungefähr)

Es muss auch kein "ultra" sein, ich verstehe was du mir sagen möchtest mit den Feinheiten. Aber kann ich bei BF3 (Welches ich momentan als Maßstab nehme) die Grafik aufdrehen ohne in "lag" Probleme zu geraten um grafisch "oben" mitzuspielen?

Heiß einfach gesagt: Disc einlegen, die Grafik auf "Hoch" schrauben, AA 8x reicht, losspielen und genügend Frames haben, und das am besten bei Battlefield 3.

Problem ist das ich die Grafikkarte nicht einschätzen kann...Ist die momentan eine ernsthafte Alternative, mal abgesehen von den Nasa Karten für xxxx €? Aber wenn ich das was du geschrieben hast richtig verstehe hinkt diese nur 15 Prozent von den anderen "bezahlbaren" Karten nach, welche dann wieder schlappe 100 Euro mehr kosten?

Wie du merkst kenne ich mich  0 aus und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, danke


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

BF3 ist zwar noch nicht draußen, aber aktuell kannst Du selbst mit der deutlich schwächeren AMD 6870 als GRaka alle SPiele auf "hoch" problemlos spielen, nur Max/Ultra kann je nach Spiel knapp werden. Die Frage ist dann halt, was die BF3 -Entwickler uns als "hoch" anbieten - wenn hoch das ist, was bei Metro Ultra mit vollem AA usw ist, wird es eng. Wenn aber "hoch" das ist, was auch bei anderen aktuellen Spielen "hoch" ist, wird es bestimmt gehen.

wegen der besseren Graka: die GTX 570 kriegst Du ab ca. 250€, die nächstbessere ist die GTX 580, und die kostet mehr als 350€, ist aber eben nur 15% besser (je nach SPiel vlt auch mal mehr, oder auch weniger)


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. September 2011)

Also mit einer GTX 570 wirds mit full details schwierig wo man ja angeblich 2 GTX 580 dafür braucht aber für mittel bis hoch solltes reichen


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. September 2011)

wäre das netzteil Seasonic X-560 denn sparsamer bezüglich des stormes im gegensatz zu den anderen(auch im vergleich zu dem hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt ?


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Also, das Coolermaster hat ne durchsch. Effizienz von 85% und Bronze-Zertifizierung, d.h. mind 81% Effizienz bei 25% oder 100% Last, mind 85% bei 50% Last. Da es im Schnitt 85% sind, dürfte es auch bei 25% und 100% Last eher 85% Effzienz haben.

Das X-560 hat ne Gold Zertifizierung, d.g. bei 25 und 100% Last sind es mind 90%, bei 50% last mind 94%.


Wenn Du jetzt bei nem PC mit nem i5 2500k und einer GTX 570 im normalen Officebetrieb von maximal 200W ECHTEM Strombedarf ausgehst, dann heißt das: der PC ist bei nem 500W Netzeil also ca. bei 40% Last. Mit dem Coolermaster haste bei 40% Last etwa eine Effizienz von 85%. Aus der Steckdose werden also 200 / 0,85 = 235W. Beim Seasonic haste ca 95% Effizienz, also 200 / 0,95 = 210W. Also 20W unterschied.

Bei Gaming bzw. Volllast sind es ca. 400 Watt. Also: Coolermaster zieht ca. 470W, Seasonic ca 420W. Sind 50W Unterschied.


So, jetzt kommt es halt drauf an, wieviel Stunden im Schnitt der PC JEDEN Tag an ist und wie lange Du davon dann spielst. Erst dann kann man sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis zum Seasonic lohnt. Sparsamer ist es natürlich schon, aber es kostet halt auch um die 40-50€ mehr. Ich sag mal so: wenn der PC jeden, wirklich JEDEN Tag 8 Stunden an ist und Du davon 2 Stunden spielst, also 6 Stunden lang 0,02KiloWatt und 2 Std lang 0,05KiloWatt Mehrverbrauch mit dem Coolermaster, dann sind es pro Jahr 365 Tage * 0,2Euro/KWh * (0,02KW * 6 h + 0,05KW * 2 h) = ca. 17€. Dann lohnt sich das Seasonic nach ca 3-4 Jahren. Wenn Du aber weniger pro Tag den PC anhast / spielst, lohnt es sich erst deutlich später. 

Und der Mehrverbrauch ist auch eh nur geschätzt, vielleicht sind es nur 10 und 30 Watt Unterschied bei Office bzw. Volllast...


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. September 2011)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden....ca. 17€ würde es kosten wenn ich den 8 std lang, am tag, auf volllast spielen würde? o0


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Nein. Wenn Du jeden Tag 8 Std lang den PC an hast, davon dann 2 Stunden spielst, dann hast Du ca. 15-17€ an Stromkosten pro Jahr MEHR bei dem Coolermaster im Vergleich zum Seasonic.


Wenn Du wirklich 8 Std lang jeden Tag spielen würdest, hättest Du ca. 250€ an Stromkosten im Jahr.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. September 2011)

OK....Leider sind die alle Teile insgesamt ca. 40 Euro teuer geworden...
Also ich bestelle am Wochenende dann folgendes...

Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt

Intel Core: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9  (Das sind die richtigen?Oder eine andere Marke kaufen?)

Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil    (Bin mir nicht sicher welches von beiden....Wäre ein größeres Gehäuse von Vorteil oder einfach nur ein "hingucker"?)

Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f

Betriebssystem: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

+ Rechnerzusammenbau


Ist der PC jetzt komplett? Kann ich ihn so, zusammengebaut, kaufen? 

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

sieht alles ganz gut aus, passt auch. Es kann aber sein, dass die den Mugen nicht schon mitdraufbauen, da der für den SICHEREN Transport ggf. zu schwer ist. Aber die Montage ist nicht schwer


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. September 2011)

Das einbauen versuch ich dann hinzukriegen....

Was ist mit dem Gehäuse? Spielt es eine Rolle ob es Gehäuse 1 oder 2 ist? Welches wäre besser?
An sich ist das doch Geschmackssache oder?

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

ja, vor allem bei dem auffälligen Sagitaurus isses natürlich Geschmackssache. Das Asgard ist halt klassisch und schlicht. 

Und es können halt Kleinigkeiten anders sein zB einfachere Montage von neuer Hardware oder etwas leisere Lüfter.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (29. September 2011)

Ich scheine Pech zu haben...Zwei tage vor meiner geplanten Bestellung ist der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt wieder weg....Scheint ja dauernd gekauft zu wegen....

Alternative würde ich den hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar PowerX 550Watt nehmen... Kann das Netzteil mit dem Cooler Master mit halten?


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

ja, das ist sicher genauso gut. Wenn es jetzt eines für 40€ wäre... aber es ist ja gleiche Preisklasse.


----------



## magic2626 (29. September 2011)

Mit diesem PC läuft die BF3 - Beta auf High komplett flüssig!!


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2011)

Flüssig läuft die Beta auch schon auf meinem PC auf Ultra: X4 965, AMD 6870, 8GB RAM - es sind zwar gemessen "nur" 35 FPS, diese sind aber bis auf GANZ wenige Situationen ruckelfrei. Minmal FPS sind ca. 20 gewesen, aber wie gesagt nur ganz kurz mal. Auf Low sind es eher um die 70-80 FPS im Schnitt

Allerdings wird der Singleplayermodus vermutlich etwas mehr fordern, nicht zuletzt, da dort ja noch die KI mitberechnet wird.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat das Mainboard eigendlich auch ein integriertes Wlan?Oder muss man sich das immer extra bestellen?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2011)

WLAN ist bei Mainboards für Desktop-PCs absolut unüblich, da man den PC ja idR immer an der gleichen Stelle stehen hat und daher es meistens per LAN-Kabel machen kann.

Beim preisvergleich für so1155-Board hab ich mal geschaut und kein einziges Model mit WLAN gefunden. Da müßtest Du also eine Karte oder einen WLAN-Stick holen.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (1. Oktober 2011)

Ok, also ich nutze fürs erste mal mein WLan Stick. Kann ja noch die Karte von meinen alten Rechner abbauen..


hardwareversandt ist sehr sehr schnell...hab gestern um 11:00 den Rechner bestellt. Und heute früh ist er schon bei mir angekommen...
Musste, wie du schon sagtest, den Kühler (Mugen 3) selbst einbauen....War eine grausame Qual =D...musste das Mainboard komplett abbauen, kabel raus ziehen usw usw......Hab`s am Ende jedoch "irgendwie" hinbekommen....War auch das erste mal...

Der Rechner läuft einwandfrei. Games habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werde es aber im laufe des Tages machen.
Aufjedenfall möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken(Vor allem bei dir Herbboy und quaaark)....

Hoffe ihr beglückt dieses Forum weiterhin mit euren super Tipps =D

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2011)

Also, bei meinem Scythe Samurai zz musste ich das Board nicht ausbauen - es geht aber natürlich einfacher, wenn man es ausbaut, da man dann auch von der Seite an den Sockel rankommt, weil ja nix vom Gehäuse dann die Hände "blockiert"


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (1. Oktober 2011)

Ist es eigentlich normal das die Grafikkarte um die 57 -60 Grad anläuft? Also ich teste das grad an Assassins Creed 1 aus.

Müsste das nicht weniger sein?Als wegen dem guten Kühler usw...

Mfg


----------



## Kreon (1. Oktober 2011)

Grafikkarten produzieren mehr Abwärme und sind folglich heißer als CPUs. Die höheren Temperaturen gehen in Ordnung. Kritisch wird es erst kurz vor dem dreistelligen Bereich (je nach Karte).


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2011)

60 Grad ist sehr wenig für ne Graka


----------

